# flavor enhancement for dry food



## Cesare Borgia (Jun 22, 2009)

I was thinking about picking up some canned gravy to mix with my dogs dry food just to add a little extra flavor for her, anyone here have any suggestions? 

I have been using the Alpo canned food to mix with it, i have been straining the gravy out and saving the meat as treats for when i do my training.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

There are healthier, more nutritious things you could add to your dog's food... Low-fat plain "live" yogurt is a good source of probiotics. A raw egg once a week. Fish/salmon oil for omegas, as well as coconut oil, does wonders for coats. Honey provides boron. Oats for inositol. 

http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=supplementing

Do NOT add large amounts of any one thing to your dog's kibble over a long period of time. The salmon oil you can add daily, but keep the other things in moderate amounts and don't feed them every day.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

That is a good idea but you can find better stuff to supplement with.http://http://www.dogaware.com has a lot of good ideas on feeding dogs. Remember you can buy real meat for about a dollar a pound if you just shop around a bit, how much does the Alpo cost a pound for a lot of not meat stuff?


----------



## Cesare Borgia (Jun 22, 2009)

The Alpo was bought a while ago to mix in some worming medicine with, it was a pack of like 8 cans for a good price so i picked it up, i have just been using the leftover cans.

Also, since Sam is on a bland diet i have been mixing some instant potatoes and cottage cheese in with the other dogs food so that she will eat, its like she went on a hunger strike when Sam got sick.


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Try water! 

Since dog's taste buds aren't really as developed as ours, it is often the smell of the food, not the taste, that makes it appealing or not. If a scent molecule is moist, it makes it easier for the dog to "read" the scent (which is why dogs have wet noses and will sometimes even lick their noses if they're dry so they can get a better scent of whatever it is they are smelling).


----------



## boon4376 (May 18, 2009)

Yup eggs are pretty good for flavor, a tablespoon peanut butter adds a lot too


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

rosemaryninja said:


> There are healthier, more nutritious things you could add to your dog's food... Low-fat plain "live" yogurt is a good source of probiotics. A raw egg once a week. Fish/salmon oil for omegas, as well as coconut oil, does wonders for coats. Honey provides boron. Oats for inositol.
> 
> http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=supplementing
> 
> Do NOT add large amounts of any one thing to your dog's kibble over a long period of time. The salmon oil you can add daily, but keep the other things in moderate amounts and don't feed them every day.


Second this. All really great suggestions. Keep it simple. Gravy is not good for people, nor for dogs. Fish/Salmon oil really does wonders for the coat - you will see the difference. Very good for people too!


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

MyCharlie said:


> Try water!
> 
> Since dog's taste buds aren't really as developed as ours, it is often the smell of the food, not the taste, that makes it appealing or not.


I agree with water. If, your dog is being fed good nutritional food, supplements shouldn't be needed. All those "flavor boosters" could end up spoiling your dog and gravy adds fat. 

What I did for a while was sprinkle a little water on the dry food and microwave it for 5-10 seconds. Be careful that the food isn't too hot. Same food but my dog loved it. 

Plain non-fat yogurt with active cultures is also great. Helps digestion, reduces gas and it's cheap. I usually give my dog one spoonful of yogurt after he finishes his meal as dessert.

Also, apparently a dog can go hungry for almost a week with no health detriments. My vet suggested that I leave the food at meal time for 20 minutes then take the food away, don't give any treats or scraps. Within two days, the dog should eat. Unless your dog is underweight, don't worry about having to eat everyday.

I didn't want to "starve" my dog so what I did was feed half of what I normally feed everyday until he began eating with no fuss then gradually increase the food to a healthy amount where he maintains a constant weight.


----------



## ever1ast (Jun 19, 2009)

+1 for yogurt

I mix in a heaping tablespoon with Jetta's food every other day. That's enough to coat all the kibble in the bowl, and she ends up licking it clean. If you try it though, get the smallest container you can find. I made the mistake of getting a big tub of it, and it will end up expiring before I've even used 1/4 of it.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

There are lots of other healthier things to add to your dog's food. Although my dogs eat whatever I place in front of them, I add fresh meats, organs, poultry, Wild Alaskan Salmon, eggs, cheese, plain live culture yogurt, lowfat cottage cheese, vegetables, berries, sweet potatoes, apples, pears, and other fruits, to my dog's dry food (EVO & TOTW). 

You can also grate a little parmesean cheese on top of the kibble. I grate the food roll (Natural Balance) for the dogs, and also for a picky cat.


----------



## andreangil (Apr 4, 2009)

I use parmesan cheese a lot!


----------



## RiverFlash (Aug 28, 2008)

I use yogurt, cottage cheese, eggs, salmon oil (I have a little squirt bottle for it so it gets a good coating), and nutritional yeast sometimes. Sometimes I even sprinkle powdered acidophilous and they like that, too. Warm water is good, too!


----------



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

I put beef broth in my dog's food. just enought to moisten it and she loves it!


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

My dog loves anything!! Sometimes I'll add cooked chicken or cottage cheese to her food when I'm feeling festive, but I have a beagle she'll eat anything! I've never had a problem with my dog eating her food. I agree with the yogurt, the dogs love it and it's good for their digestive systems.


----------



## belgianluver (Jul 11, 2009)

rosemaryninja said:


> There are healthier, more nutritious things you could add to your dog's food... Low-fat plain "live" yogurt is a good source of probiotics. A raw egg once a week. Fish/salmon oil for omegas, as well as coconut oil, does wonders for coats. Honey provides boron. Oats for inositol.
> 
> http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=supplementing
> 
> Do NOT add large amounts of any one thing to your dog's kibble over a long period of time. The salmon oil you can add daily, but keep the other things in moderate amounts and don't feed them every day.


Flax oil is really good also. Actual ground flaxseed sprinkled over their food works well also. I did that when I was showing horses. I put ground flaxseed in their feed for their coats, and would use it on the dogs food as well, and they seemed to really like it. Its good for joints as well.

Jen


----------



## RiverFlash (Aug 28, 2008)

Also pure 100% pumpkin is good, too! And all natural peanut butter (no added sugar or salt). Our dogs like mushed sweet potato in their food as well. My female likes bananas, too, but my male is not so keen on banana.


----------



## lillie20 (Oct 17, 2008)

Those gravy toppers (while tempting) are not great for your dog, read the ingredient label. I add some cooked chop meat to kibble. Just enough to coat it, much cheaper than buying can food and always available at any supermarket.


----------

